# Buaemaris Angelsey warning



## zipnolan (Jun 3, 2016)

At 3:30am last Sunday my family (and others) was rudely awoken by 4 drunken yobs, banging on the vans, throwing bottles and threatening any one that challenged them, young kids ? NO mid twenties,  one of them owns three restaurants including the Pierhouse bistro in town, their argument ? "we shouldn't be there"
They also drove around the town's grassed carpark in a large van scared the hell out of everyone, I've written on the towns business FB and been told they're investigating also reported to the police.
Also been told one of them is a member of the local NRLI.... will be contacting them soon.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 3, 2016)

I didn't think overnighting was allowed in Beaumaris,  we always move on to penmon point to stay the night, although there is no excuse for their behaviour I can understand locals getting fed up of motorhomes as the last couple of times we have been there some of them have had awnings out along with table and chairs and one of them had his barbecue out


----------



## zipnolan (Jun 3, 2016)

helen262 said:


> I didn't think overnighting was allowed in Beaumaris,  we always move on to penmon point to stay the night, although there is no excuse for their behaviour I can understand locals getting fed up of motorhomes as the last couple of times we have been there some of them have had awnings out along with table and chairs and one of them had his barbecue out



And that's a sin ?


----------



## carol (Jun 3, 2016)

Sometimes locals have to drive to the parked vans to see what an eyesore they are!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 3, 2016)

zipnolan said:


> And that's a sin ?



What I am saying is that turning a car park into a campsite is upsetting the locals, and the next thing to happen is height barriers will be put there, if people want to get awnings,chairs, tables and barbecue out then a car park is not the place to do it they should seek a campsite


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 3, 2016)

I agree with Helen, the legality of over night stopping is  the subject of a lot of debate, and the best way to stop people getting irate is to be respectful and act appropriately.  i wouldn't even get the step out in a public car park.  You have to use your common sense, it may be different in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm more than prepared to accept that zipnolan acted respectfully and appropriately.  I accept his statement that he was set upon by thugs.

I'm not prepared to accept that thuggish, vigilante behaviour can be blamed upon the victims.  That's tantamount to saying that a rape victim invites an attack by the way she dresses.   

We do not need to slink about apologising for ourselves.   We are fully paid up members of our society and we deserve the unreserved protection of society;   in zipnolan's place I would demand it.  He can identify the thugs and he should do so to the authorities.

It's time we stood up for ourselves.   

Debate about legality of parking.   My rough rule of thumb - and it's not all that rough - is that what is legal for me in my car is also legal for me in my van.  If I commit an offence then prosecute me;  do not try to excuse vigilantes.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 3, 2016)

maureenandtom said:


> I'm more than prepared to accept that zipnolan acted respectfully and appropriately.  I accept his statement that he was set upon by thugs.
> 
> I'm not prepared to accept that thuggish, vigilante behaviour can be blamed upon the victims.  That's tantamount to saying that a rape victim invites an attack by the way she dresses.
> 
> ...



Do you get the table and sunshade out of the car in a car park and have a BBQ? I agree that whether you park a car or motorhome in a car park should make no difference, it is what you do that creates the problem.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 3, 2016)

antiquesam said:


> Do you get the table and sunshade out of the car in a car park and have a BBQ? I agree that whether you park a car or motorhome in a car park should make no difference, it is what you do that creates the problem.



True.  You'd not do that with your car - nor should you with your van.    

But, in an appropriate location, with your car, you might spread a rug and have a picnic.   Would you justify an attack in those circumstances?   Is every such family at risk because some thugs might be annoyed?

So far as we know, zipnolan didn't have such BBQ or table and sunshade out - and he was attacked.  Because thugs were irritated.  Do we accept irritation as mitigation in other violent situations?   

We are all too often too apologetic for ourselves.  Time we stopped.


----------



## barryd (Jun 3, 2016)

I am sure there are plenty of picknickers in cars that might put tables and chairs out.  I dont know the place in question so cannot comment on whether its a suitable spot for doing that kind of thing but as said nobody should get away with that kind of behaviour.  It could be enough to give someone a heart attack.  Sadly it seems to be mainly a UK problem.  We are way too territorial here.  Can you imagine that happening in France, Italy or Germany?

I am very wary of where I wild camp in the UK.  Ill just avoid anywhere that looks like it might attract scumbags like that or the inevitable annoying boy racers of course.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 4, 2016)

I believe he reported the matter to the police, other than taking action similar to his antagonists I'm not sure what else you expect him to do. Zipnolan did, however, question whether getting the table and chairs out in a car park was a sin, which I think is the type of action that will create the antagonism that generates this sort of behaviour.


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 4, 2016)

Sorry,but there is no justification for violence.If you're that unhappy,contact the authorities.These idiots are just bullies and nothing more.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 4, 2016)

Some car parks here have tables and benches plus a steel plate in centre to barby on,so if car drivers can do it so can van drivers.
As for thugs there every where just report,though as others have said i would be round to his gaf when it is full of people eating and let of some steam so they could all here.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeff G said:


> Sorry,but there is no justification for violence.If you're that unhappy,contact the authorities.These idiots are just bullies and nothing more.





antiquesam said:


> I believe he reported the matter to the police, other than taking action similar to his antagonists I'm not sure what else you expect him to do. Zipnolan did, however, question whether getting the table and chairs out in a car park was a sin, which I think is the type of action that will create the antagonism that generates this sort of behaviour.



But not on this occasion.

Zipnolan was attacked at half past three in the morning.  The only provocative action he was, probably, involved in was sleeping peacefully.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 4, 2016)

I have nothing against using picnic tables and chairs, after all, that is part of our pastime. I use the van to enjoy the surrounding area, not just simply somewhere to sleep overnight.

Having said that, I would not do it in a car park, or anywhere in a town. But a remote layby somewhere, why not?


----------



## n brown (Jun 4, 2016)

what a funny place this is ! i've done very little wildcamping, or parking up as i prefer to call it ,in this country, but in Europe i wouldn't think twice about doing anything considered reasonable. tables and chairs ? why not ? hang out some washing ? of course you have to wash clothes ! work on the van ? why shouldn't i work on my own vehicle ? 
but,somehow ,here, i feel vaguely oppressed by the mean spirited insular attitudes of people, whether perceived or real, i'm not sure. or maybe i read too much on this forum !


----------



## carol (Jun 4, 2016)

I agree, Nigel. There is a much more laissez faire attitude over the channel. People assume they have a right to do something and do it...and it doesn't irk people because of it. I know we can't do it, but in the scheme of things what's so wrong about getting your chair out in a car park if it's not taking up someone's parking space? We don't do it because it gets people's backs up but why do people get so annoyed about it in the first place? Because people are being selfish? Not adhering to the rules? Btw Nigel, when I first started going to France in the van we also called it "parking up". Maybe because the term wild camping hadn't been invented? We ended up with PUS written all over our maps (satnavs weren't invented). PUS being Parking Up Spot


----------



## zipnolan (Jun 4, 2016)

maureenandtom said:


> I'm more than prepared to accept that zipnolan acted respectfully and appropriately.  I accept his statement that he was set upon by thugs.
> 
> I'm not prepared to accept that thuggish, vigilante behaviour can be blamed upon the victims.  That's tantamount to saying that a rape victim invites an attack by the way she dresses.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have put it better myself, thanks, why should I bow to others because I've worked hard and spent my money on a motorhome, if I drove a car, parked in a nice place and ate with my family, it's called a picnic ! I leave only footprints and take away memories, it's jealousy nothing more nothing less.


----------



## barryd (Jun 4, 2016)

carol said:


> I agree, Nigel. There is a much more laissez faire attitude over the channel. People assume they have a right to do something and do it...and it doesn't irk people because of it. I know we can't do it, but in the scheme of things what's so wrong about getting your chair out in a car park if it's not taking up someone's parking space? We don't do it because it gets people's backs up* but why do people get so annoyed about it in the first place?* Because people are being selfish? Not adhering to the rules? Btw Nigel, when I first started going to France in the van we also called it "parking up". Maybe because the term wild camping hadn't been invented? We ended up with PUS written all over our maps (satnavs weren't invented). PUS being Parking Up Spot &#55357;&#56842;



Sadly there seems to be an envy and attitude in this country where others cannot stand to see someone else getting something for nothing.  I suspect some will see an expensive motorhome parked up in a wild spot or car park with the owners sat outside enjoying a beer or bottle of wine and instead of thinking "oh how lovely, lucky them, I will aspire to get one of those one day" some will probably find some reason to take offence towards them and in extreme cases like this actually do them harm.  Its pathetic to be honest.  Some seem to take great joy in spiting people who have something they dont.  Not all of course.  I have had people come over to me and have a chat about how they would love a motorhome but its quite rare.


----------



## tomo52 (Jun 5, 2016)

I have just tried to book a couple of nights at the Peerhouse motorhome stopover in Beaumaris, the phone was answered by a very angry young man.
He said he will only take bookings at 3.30 in the morning when he is full of dutch courage and with a couple of mates.
You will find these brave young men are often silent during normal hours, when alone and stone cold sober.
Regards,
Tomo52.


----------



## invalid (Jun 5, 2016)

The trouble is that they presume that we are going to eat in our vans and not spend any money in their overpriced establishments or on their grubby camp sites. With their inhospitable attitudes maybe we should suggest that they go into another line of business?
Trip adviser is the way to go, let them try and explain their stupidity to potential customers, and try to have any dignity left.


----------



## zipnolan (Jun 6, 2016)

invalid said:


> The trouble is that they presume that we are going to eat in our vans and not spend any money in their overpriced establishments or on their grubby camp sites. With their inhospitable attitudes maybe we should suggest that they go into another line of business?
> Trip adviser is the way to go, let them try and explain their stupidity to potential customers, and try to have any dignity left.



TripAdvisor informed and other local FB sites


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 6, 2016)

zipnolan said:


> and that's a sin ?



yes!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 6, 2016)

Regardless wether you think it's  acceptable to put awnings out and bbq you're simply shooting yourself in the foot and slowly all these wonderfull stopovers will disappear. So my belief is just don't rock the boat, already many great spots have gone. The local councillors will always listen to their own people and not to motorhomers.
Unfortunately the UK has a low tolerance to outsiders unlike the rest of Europe.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 6, 2016)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Regardless wether you think it's  acceptable to put awnings out and bbq you're simply shooting yourself in the foot and slowly all these wonderfull stopovers will disappear. So my belief is just don't rock the boat, already many great spots have gone. The local councillors will always listen to their own people and not to motorhomers.
> Unfortunately the UK has a low tolerance to outsiders unlike the rest of Europe.



They're going anyway.  Already many great spots have gone.   Slinking around appeasing the intolerant does not work.  There will always be a few motorhomers who disagree with your made up rules and there will always be the intolerant who also have their own made up rules.  The British love rules.    If there are no rules we make them up.  We are disturbed when there appears to be a lack of order.

The Golden Age of Motorhoming is over.


----------



## maingate (Jun 6, 2016)

maureenandtom said:


> They're going anyway.  Already many great spots have gone.   Slinking around appeasing the intolerant does not work.  There will always be a few motorhomers who disagree with your made up rules and there will always be the intolerant who also have their own made up rules.  The British love rules.    If there are no rules we make them up.  We are disturbed when there appears to be a lack of order.
> 
> The Golden Age of Motorhoming is over.



I have to agree with you on that. There are many more motorhomes nowadays and unfortunately a percentage of them don't give a damn about anybody else or the impact their ways are having on others.

For the past couple of years we have only wilded rarely. instead, we use the C&CC THS facilities and I am considering joining the Motor Caravanners Club for extra spots to overnight.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 6, 2016)

There are, of course, some alternatives.  Maybe the Golden Age can be preserved a little longer.

We lose these places because councils withdraw our rights to them.  Councils do not give us rights to park.  Councils can only withdraw those rights.  And then we blame ourselves;  well, not ourselves exactly - other motorhomers who do not follow made up rules.  Not us, of course, just those othere spoiling things for the rest of us.

Every time a council attempts to withdraw the rights of citizens we should make our voices known.  In the first instance this should be by exercising our rights to see that due democratic process is followed.   In the second then councils might be swayed by seeing that an alternative is not in their interests.  

Both instances, and there may be more, have been successful.   Direct action in N Yorks and also in Lincolnshire has been met with at least some little success.  Our own direct action enthusiast - Ex-Member X is now County Councillor X for a scenically beautiful part of Britain. It seems his brand of direct action went down with well with the people who elected him.  Maybe we're not in such a minority as we think.

Lose a car park?   Then ... Park on the road - and make that road the one which the Chief Executive sees from his window.   Think French.

EDIT to add:   I'm not advocating a total loss of reason;  more suggesting that we lose these places mostly because we allow them to be lost than lose them by our own anti-social behaviour.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Jun 6, 2016)

helen262 said:


> I didn't think overnighting was allowed in Beaumaris,  we always move on to penmon point to stay the night, although there is no excuse for their behaviour I can understand locals getting fed up of motorhomes as the last couple of times we have been there some of them have had awnings out along with table and chairs and one of them had his barbecue out



putting awnings etc., out next to an already large vehicle, in such a way that it blocks a parking space or, someones view, is just plain ignorant/arrogant behaviour that gives all a bad name.

ifwe behave with consideration & courtesy, people won't have any reason to grump at us, if we give them ammunition they will use us as the target!!

Phill


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 12, 2016)

I saw this and thought of those trying to justify vigilantes.









Not so different to what happened in Beamaris:




zipnolan said:


> At 3:30am last Sunday my family (and others) was rudely awoken by 4 drunken yobs, banging on the vans, throwing bottles and threatening any one that challenged them, young kids ? NO mid twenties,  one of them owns three restaurants including the Pierhouse bistro in town, their argument ? "we shouldn't be there"
> They also drove around the town's grassed carpark in a large van scared the hell out of everyone, I've written on the towns business FB and been told they're investigating also reported to the police.
> Also been told one of them is a member of the local NRLI.... will be contacting them soon.


----------



## zipnolan (Jun 13, 2016)

time4t said:


> putting awnings etc., out next to an already large vehicle, in such a way that it blocks a parking space or, someones view, is just plain ignorant/arrogant behaviour that gives all a bad name.
> 
> ifwe behave with consideration & courtesy, people won't have any reason to grump at us, if we give them ammunition they will use us as the target!!
> 
> Phill



You digress. . I was asleep with my family with two small children at 3:30 am when they woke us up and acted as they did.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 13, 2016)

In this day and age, we must all accept that there are some highly mobile, nasty b@stards around. Drunk, drugged or just plain evil.
OK, you were in the right, they were in the wrong... But it's you who suffered.

Try not to park up in " the bleedin' obvious " .

Experience will tell you when it doesn't feel right.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Jun 13, 2016)

we are all local to somewhere,i was lucky enough to be born and bred in west cornwall and i have no qualms whatsoever in plotting up in spots that my family and friends have stayed in for at least 4 generations,to be perfectly honest,i think the real locals dont care one jot as they will definately have friends or family who wildcamp,it seems to me its mostly a vocal minority or 'business' that have an axe to grind, all the best jan

to the op, i hope the kids took it well,


----------



## tomo52 (Jun 13, 2016)

Give the guy a break. He didn't have chairs, tables or awnings out, he was asleep in the van with his family in what he thought was a safe place.
It states no overnight camping or sleeping in vehicles on the front green at Beaumaris. But does it deserve this response from drunken hooligans.
Ok he should not have broken the rules but does it deserve people on here condoning this yobish behavour.
If these idiots were men, they could have had a word earlier in the evening to remind the op of the no camping rules, and it is not their place to take the law into their own hands.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Jun 14, 2016)

zipnolan said:


> You digress. . I was asleep with my family with two small children at 3:30 am when they woke us up and acted as they did.



I'm sorry if I intimated that you were one of the previously referred to unthinking motorhomers.

My point is directed at those who have no consideration for others

Phill


----------



## frontslide (Jun 14, 2016)

helen262 said:


> What I am saying is that turning a car park into a campsite is upsetting the locals, and the next thing to happen is height barriers will be put there, if people want to get awnings,chairs, tables and barbecue out then a car park is not the place to do it they should seek a campsite



I called a Penmon point in May to visit the cafe and the Car park had been turned into a campsite one van had a generator running so presume that was there for a while.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 14, 2016)

Running a generator is certain to upset people, even the quietest are audible for some distance. At the Rutland meet some campers in other groups had them running incessantly, must have been annoying for those camping near them. When people behave in such a manner when not on a site too it is hardly surprising that places to stay end up with restrictions that apply to even those who cause no noise or litter.


----------



## zipnolan (Jun 17, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> In this day and age, we must all accept that there are some highly mobile, nasty b@stards around. Drunk, drugged or just plain evil.
> OK, you were in the right, they were in the wrong... But it's you who suffered.
> 
> Try not to park up in " the bleedin' obvious " .
> ...



Stayed there hundreds of times n never had any trouble .


----------

